# Someone's pet pigeon has arrived...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

and is now part of the ferals. I don't think this is a homing pigeon - maybe an ice pigeon? Anyone know? It has been hanging around the ferals for a few weeks now. I can't find any writing on the band. It just looks like a red band was just put on it but no lettering. It has feathering on the legs and feet.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, you really do have quite the beautiful feral flock there.

That could be someone's pet, or even someone could have banded it
because they rehabbed it and want to keep track of birds that they
have already rehabbed and released in terms of relapses. The
feathering on the feet does occur in some of the ferals, though
on this bird they are very, very clean for feral life. The bird appears
to be in pretty good health in the pics, so I'm guessing you'd have
a heck of a time trying to catch it and of course for a band w/out
ID information to boot.

fp


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You are obviously attracting all kinds of pigeons who have heard good things about being part of "Garye's Gang"!

The word is out, it seems 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, what a beauty. I really love the color and markings on her head. Hope she continues to be a part of your flock for a long time to come.....so we can keep getting pictures!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Probably some kind of Roller/Tumbler. That's what it looks like to me. Not a homer for sure. It belongs to or USED to belong to someone, but you'll never know who it is. Sure is pretty. I personally would not leave it in the wild. I would try to catch it and find a home, but that's me. It may be ok right now, but it's going to suffer come winter.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I would love to capture it but those birds are suspicious of anything that comes near them, including cages. Plus, who could I give it to if I could catch it? I had a hard enough time trying to find a home for Julius. Everyone wanted me to care for it, but hardly anyone wanted to take it once I got it and couldn't keep it.

It's not easy to catch birds out here because there is constant traffic going through this parking lot and the people here cannot mind their own business. They give those birds a hard time and here I am trying to catch one of them.

I will do the best I can for this bird. I don't think I can locate its owner because for some reason, they put no id on the red band. I'll try the clubs around here if they can find out who owns it, I doubt it. At least I have a pic of it for them to pass around to their club members and maybe someone will come forward.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you close to Granby, MA? 
Check this out
http://www.the-spa.com/~paulmaywald/


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll admit Massachusetts is a small state - I think probably the third smallest in the nation. But to me, there are so many towns and cities that I don't know of, never heard of, it might as well be one of the biggest. I have never heard of Granby, MA so I know I don't live near there. My guess is that it is probably near the west and I'm in the far east - up north.

I'll try contacting this person anyways with the pic. Maybe he'll know someone who is missing a bird and if this is it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Granby looks to be about 15 miles northeast of Springfield just off 391.

Terry


----------



## Caliandra (Aug 29, 2007)

Garye said:


> It's not easy to catch birds out here because there is constant traffic going through this parking lot and the people here cannot mind their own business. They give those birds a hard time and here I am trying to catch one of them.


Oh my goodness I know EXACTLY what you mean. I have a piebald pigeon I would love to catch that showed up in my little flock and he is absolutely gorgeous.. but every time I get him close to trusting me some little kid has to run screaming through the flock, scattering them. It sent Bonk into the window. That's how I first discovered him. I'm now caring for him because he appears to have PMV or brain damage.. not sure which yet. It could be both 

I actually yelled at a kid once. He went to run and I said "DON'T do that!"
and he got scared. His mom glared at me.. so I threw a handful of food and pointed at an injured one. She just glared again. lol


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh the kids are terrible! Especially from 2 to teenagers. They go right at them. But I noticed that some immigrant young kids seem to delight in them. There was one with her father, looked like they might be Cambodians, and they saw my flock, and the little girl was throwing bread to them. She just squealed in joy at watching them go for the bread.

But I think the American teenagers here seem to hate them. They get their kicks out of driving so fast and near them just to scare them. No doubt they've probably hit a few.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Garye, 

looks to be a Birmingham roller, had one just like it years ago, almost identical, now In loving memory's, living out its life, high flying, with one of Californias Cooper hawks offsprings... one of my best rollers... Them DAMN HAWKS!!!! There killing Us....


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Terry, lakeforest???? had some buddies of mine, attend El Toro high school, i lived in Huntington, just moved to texas, heard its rainning down there. ok Just wanted to say whats up to a californian, are you raising pigeons down there????


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

That is a VERY pretty pigeon. If it was a pet or someone cared for it, it is a shame that it is out. Even more so if the person doesn't want it back.

I don't know maybe finding it a home wouldn't be as hard as you think. A lot of people like the feathered feet, and it has some pretty markings.

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful bird. It has that lacy look on the wings that is so striking.
Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blkramhemi said:


> Terry, lakeforest???? had some buddies of mine, attend El Toro high school, i lived in Huntington, just moved to texas, heard its rainning down there. ok Just wanted to say whats up to a californian, are you raising pigeons down there????


Yep .. Lake Forest, formerly named El Toro. It rained a lot over the weekend but was lovely today.

No, I don't really raise pigeons. I rescue and rehab them. There is the occasional baby here, but I don't actually breed pigeons.

Terry


----------

